# What can be seen from the air?



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Using maps.google.com

My house and driveway. Blue Marker shows where the 80' TV tower can just be seen. Shop behind the house (with a green roof) can't be seen. I'm happy!

Aerial Picture #1

Then I check a different source, looks like their fly over was late fall. Bummer, you can see everything, even the burn pile.

Aerial Picture #2


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, for one thing, I couldn't care less if they can see my house from the air. If you put your lat and long into google maps, I am willing to bet that you can also see your house from maybe even more then one angle.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Think that is bad.. if you go to google earth and click sat.. and then go to street level you can actually look right at houses and yards. at least they blurred out my car's license plate number. I can go and see where I lived in florida and I can go to England and see families house too.. you can even wander around in hong kong if you want. 
Not all roads are available for this but many are.

go look and see if you can peek into your yard from the road via google.. eyeopening for sure.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I've heard about teenagers using Google Earth to find people who have swimming pools. Then when the people are on vacation they use the pool and trash the house.

I'm more concerned that after the collapse the government will use satellites in the winter to map every house that's occupied. They'll be able to tell by smoke from people burning wood. Or there will be enough heat escaping through the roof to be visible in infrared if you're burning kerosene.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Right on BillS! everyone should note "smoke burners" are easy to fabricate and space blankets are cheap at the moment.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a 7/16" (less then 1/2 inch) cable attached to a tree. I can actually see that cable from the satellite view.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

After SHTF, roll a manhole cover into your neighbor's yard so they think he has a bomb shelter.that'll get him back for all those years of stepping in his dog's poop!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

something else to consider, civilian technologies like this are generaly a decade or more behind what military industrial complex has


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I looked up BOL Google Earth and not much shows up. No Google-mobile will ever make it past the gate, and if somehow they did, good luck getting up the mountain. I even have fun getting there; after I prep a few dead falls to block the road, that'll be it for vehicles for the most part. Now the military sats? I head they can tell what you have in your house based on energy signature. spooky stuff.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I know in the 60s, satellites had a roughly 6" resolution (could read headlines on a newspaper.)
Today, who knows?
A useful idea for guessimating resolution is to look at astronomy. There's several observatories that are going to multi-dish/lens of smaller diameters that give higher resolutions than one big mirror. I strongly suspect the military has already adopted such a system since it can drastically lower payload weight while providing greater resolution.
The important thing in adopting a policy of maskirovka, a Russian term, is to embody all of its elements. (For more on the term, see http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/airchronicles/apj/apj88/spr88/smith.html )
As in any type of concealment exercise, you'll want to avoid any regular shapes, improper shadows, straight lines or anything else that draws the eye (or nowadays the discerning computer program.)


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Emerald said:


> Think that is bad.. if you go to google earth and click sat.. and then go to street level you can actually look right at houses and yards. at least they blurred out my car's license plate number. I can go and see where I lived in florida and I can go to England and see families house too.. you can even wander around in hong kong if you want.
> Not all roads are available for this but many are.
> 
> go look and see if you can peek into your yard from the road via google.. eyeopening for sure.


I did that and saw my last house, but not my current house 4 miles out of town.
Scary.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Magus said:


> After SHTF, roll a manhole cover into your neighbor's yard so they think he has a bomb shelter.that'll get him back for all those years of stepping in his dog's poop!


:lolsmash: 

Best laugh I've had in weeks! :congrat:

No street-view of our place, but the overhead is clear enough to be creepy! That's why I give a wave up to the satelites (and out into the woods) from time to time when I'm out in the yard! :nuts: just kidding


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Magus said:


> After SHTF, roll a manhole cover into your neighbor's yard so they think he has a bomb shelter.that'll get him back for all those years of stepping in his dog's poop!


I knew a guy in Texas that bought a new house with a manhole in the back yard.
It had never been installed.
The developer just left it sitting on top of the ground.
It caused him a lot of problems when some inspector noted it on an inspection report.
He went through months of trying to prove it was not really used.
It was the whole thing not just the lid and it weighed several hundred pounds.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

backlash said:


> It was the whole thing not just the lid and it weighed several hundred pounds.


Free bunker!!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

LazyL, that's an incredible difference in views that the trees provide. It's a good lesson for us all.

I use google earth a lot, just as a hobby. I like to look at noteworthy places, my favorite vacation spots, and the like. Never done the street view thing but I'll be checking it out.

And as far as hiding from gvt satellites I don't think it can be done. They're so advanced and have such high budgets for development and operation that I just don't think you can hide from them and maintain any real quality of life. The space blanket idea is good, but I'm not going to force my 4 year old to live in a 10° house under a space blanket to hide from satellites that may or may not have noticed us.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Our BOL is fairly close to AK. pipeline so when looking on-line the area is pixallated. I know that the man can clear it up tho. Woodsmoke is visible as well as IR signature. Big Brother is everywhere and sees all.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

I think drones flying at night with F.L.I.R would be more of a problem if the government saw us citizen's as there target.
You know how big brother loves real time information.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

This is what Google has on me, it appears to have been taken in March and 
shows a large part of my garden. You can even see individual plants.

Guess the bad guys can even tell from this what I am putting on the dinner table.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*That is why*



BillS said:


> I've heard about teenagers using Google Earth to find people who have swimming pools. Then when the people are on vacation they use the pool and trash the house.
> 
> I'm more concerned that after the collapse the government will use satellites in the winter to map every house that's occupied. They'll be able to tell by smoke from people burning wood. Or there will be enough heat escaping through the roof to be visible in infrared if you're burning kerosene.


That is why you should always pee in your pool before you leave for vacation ! 

If the goverment decides to come looking for us , we probablly can't hide but that would be a tremendous cost in man power and resorces that could be used more productively on targets more dangerous and compelling than me.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

One idea for Google Earth and the like is for yard sale scouting. We like going to yard sales. Last week FIL, DS, and DW went to a yard sale that was about 45 minutes from home and it turned out to be in a trailer court of the type that gives a bad rap to trailer courts. It was a long drive for nothing. So FIL had the idea to scope out the neighborhood before a yard sale on Google Earth to see if it was worth going to or not. We like going to uppity neighborhoods for yard sales to get the good stuff on the cheap. Just get the address of the sale from craigslist or whatever and type it in to google earth.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

What can be seen from orbit?

A US dime, clearly enough to read the date on it, I was told. No place to run, nowhere to hide.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I believe it. Look at what's available to the general public.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

As I recall, during the 1962 Cuban missle crisis, the U.S. satellites pictures could tell how long the Cuban Soldiers were in the field by their beard stubble. 50 years later…


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

So the moral is: you can't hid if they are looking for you... so do your best to blending in with the other 300 million slobs and not make them look for you, because once they have focused their lenses on your they will know everything. That being said I enjoyed this article a few months ago:

http://alt-market.com/articles/799-low-tech-solutions-to-high-tech-tyranny


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

Uhm, I was just playing around on Google earth with my IPad, and it asked for permission to show my location. I thought it might show a map of the area, but no, it zoomed in on the roof of my house. For a minute, I thought it was going to come inside! Wow.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Using maps.google.com


I still remember how shocked I was when I first learned about google maps and found my place. But. What is really horrifying is if this level of surveillance is available to the general public we can only imagine what is available to the government


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> As I recall, during the 1962 Cuban missle crisis, the U.S. satellites pictures could tell how long the Cuban Soldiers were in the field by their beard stubble. 50 years later&#8230;


That was actually camera and film from overflying aircraft. However, The levels of advanced imagery is astounding (Megapixel Project).


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

maybe you could paint the top of your out buildings to look like a rock pile


----------

